# Exhaust opinions/thoughts



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I plan on doing some custom exhaust work this summer on the GTO, albeit on the cheap side. I personally really like the sound/tone of the Corsa Touring catback system, but $1400 for a catback is absolutely outrageous. For a set of headers, sure, but just some pipes and a pair of mufflers? That's nuts.

I feel that this tone can be replicated on the cheap with some stainless Thrush glasspacks. What I am proposing to do is install an X pipe in place of the resonator, glasspacks before the axle, and again behind. I would also like to replace the crimped section of the factory system back by the diff.

The reason why I want 2 glasspacks per pipe is that I feel I can get the sound I want without the police attention that I don't want.

What are your thoughts and opinions? :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nuffin, eh?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah $1400 is pretty much CRAZY, i havent heard glasspacks before but im sure itll work out how u want. as for the crimped section, not sure why its there or if it disrupts flow but when i replace my stock system with the spintech system, it wasnt crimped in that spot so im soo sure wat its there for, anyways good luck with the exhaust man!!


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you putting it on your 05 GTO? I got kook headers on my 06 GTO with the factory exhaust system, its quiet just crusing has a nice tone at wide open. Good luck.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah this will be for the '05. I want a straight through system for better flow (and maybe an extra highway MPG or two), especially once I get headers. I think as long as I use stainless components I'll have a system as good as any commercial one. I haven't seen any vids on Youtube showing glasspacks on a modern GTO in different scenarios, especially ones that show a series muffler setup.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I installed Pacesetter headers and catless mids. Replaced the resonator with
Magnaflow X-Pipe 2.5" MAG10791 and Magnaflow #12229 Mufflers (Glasspacks - 5x9" ovals)
in stock location. It is fairly quiet up to 3000 RPM, then starts getting loud.
Has very little drone and only a loud ROAR on decel (maybe a small pop now and then).
I first used bullet glasspacks, but were TOO loud for me. I also tried the
stock mufflers and were OK but a little too quiet.

Larry


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

I put an X-pipe on my car, removed the mufflers and had a 3" pipe made from the axle back made, and I have never anything said to me about it. Last summer I was pulled over by Utah Highway Patrol for my windows been to dark, but he never said one thing about the exhaust!


----------

